# My car new photo



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi, Here is my Car new photo. ^^

http://photos.yahoo.com/billyfung


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

nice car what country you from. i love the guages and the wheels.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I like the front end, what is that?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice car, just wondering are those white led bulbs in your guages? The extreme white i assume.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Sanyo said:


> I like the front end, what is that?


Stock front bumper. It's a Sunny.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank , I come from Hong Kong.In Hong Kong my car name is Sunny B13 1600cc AT.Yes my front is come from Japan and 15" Enkie rim.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

FBilly said:


> Thank , I come from Hong Kong.In Hong Kong my car name is Sunny B13 1600cc AT.Yes my front is come from Japan and 15" Enkie rim.


Hey I was wondering if that bumper would fit a 93 US sentra.. Man that would look so cool!


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

PeaNutB13 said:


> Hey I was wondering if that bumper would fit a 93 US sentra.. Man that would look so cool!


Yes sure, you can use in 93 US sentra.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Dang, I love the 4 light sunny bumpers. To bad they cost so dang much over here. You could probably make some good money if you found a way to aquire and ship those bumpers for a reasonable amount of money. The cheapest I've seen them for in the states is $400 +.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

are your headlights regular bulbs or xenon?


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice...I was also thinking about the Sunny bumper. For $400 in the states, does it come with the lights? If not, how do you get the lights? In any case, where do you find the Sunny bumper?


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice car dude


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

darufone said:


> Nice...I was also thinking about the Sunny bumper. For $400 in the states, does it come with the lights? If not, how do you get the lights? In any case, where do you find the Sunny bumper?



Yes it comes with the lights (there are 2 light and 4 light bumpers). The only person that I know of that has them is Andreas Miko on sr20forum. He sells them for $400+


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny Bumpers rule.

Seth


----------



## @[email protected] NX (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice car bro!!!
I am from HK as well but now studying in aust!!!

how u do the modify for your dash , really nice buddy!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Enkei RP01's.. excellent choice :cheers:


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Enkei RP01's.. excellent choice :cheers:


YES ~~~
Thank ^^


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

@[email protected] NX said:


> Nice car bro!!!
> I am from HK as well but now studying in aust!!!
> 
> how u do the modify for your dash , really nice buddy!!!
> ...


Hi, Are you drive B13 in Aust ?? I find my bodykit in Kam Tin.They say it is Japan Ver.


----------

